# Maryland Wool & Sheep Festival



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm not involved with the fiber arts, though I can crochet, embroider, and cross stitch. I admire the projects you post and lurk to see what everyone is working on. I have too many other things that take up my time for now. 
Is anyone going to the Maryland Wood & Sheep Festival in Howard Co May 3-4th? I would love to go, just to view and touch all those fibers. Just wondering if any of you travel far to events like this. I know WIHH has gone to a large festival before. 

thanks.

-Taratunafish


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Howdy! I usually go, but I haven't decided if I'm going this year. It depends on what we have going on at home. I was debating selling a lamb or two at the feeder lamb auction on Saturday, but I"m not sure my lambs will be old enough.


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

Katie, I'm almost afraid to go. I spied a felted purse at the Home/Garden/Craft show in Timonium and might not have the willpower to resist again if I go to this Festival!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I would say if you crochet you are involved in a fiber art! You make things out of fiber! 

I have been to a large festival before, and I have to say it is quite the experience. Even if you don't spin or weave, there will be plenty there for you to do and see. A lot of vendors sell nice yarn too. 

Bring a friend and make a day of it! You'll have fun!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Tara, where in MD are you? I'm on the Eastern Shore. Just wondering if we're close at all. 

MD Sheep & Wool is an awesome festival...and you need an entire day or both days if you really want to look through all the buildings and see any of the activities!


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

Katie, I'm in Balto Co.. I work in AA Co, 45min commute each way (sigh.) I have things to do in the mornings for both Sat and Sun, so I'm looking at the schedules to figure out what I don't want to miss!


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

I just noticed on the schedule sheet, there will be a UPS shipping station available? Wow! Now THAT'S organization!! First time I've ever seen that offering before for any type of show.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I WANT to go and I PLAN to go - just not this year. I think I could fill my retirement by traveling to all the fiber festivals across the country - sampling the local flavor, enjoying the food, the fresh air, the sights and sounds. But I would likely have to win the lottery to make that all happen and that would require remembering to PLAY the lottery!

It will have to remain high on my "bucket list" for now!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I am hoping to make it this year.... if things pan out. 
Really miss having other handspinners around, would love to meet up with some other fiber folks.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Taratunafish, crochet counts! Embroidery counts! Cross stitch counts! You're three times a fiber person right there! Wait until you hang around these enablers a bit more, before you know it there will be sheep in your back yard. If the fiber festival is only 45 minutes from you, by all means, go! Even if you can't talk anyone else into going, go! You'll find all sorts of interesting folks there to chat with, squooshy yarn to drool on, little sheepies to look at, all sorts of fun stuff! (I'm jealous, I wanna go!)

Is there a list of fiber shows kept anywhere? I've got the first week of July on the mainland based around Denver but can't find any sheep or fiber festivals at that time. Sigh! Just missed Estes Park Fiber Festival, but DH just wouldn't go for an additional week of vacation so I could go to a fiber festival. Hmpf! If there was an antique machine festival at the same time, betcha we'd get to go. Maybe there will be a festival during the first week of July when he's at his conference and I'm allowed out to roam around, but so far I've not found any lists of fiber festivals anywhere.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I am not sure there is a comprehesive master list anywhere- but SpinOff publishes quite a few. I would also check on ravelry.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm with Hotzcatz:


> If the fiber festival is only 45 minutes from you, by all means, go! Even if you can't talk anyone else into going, go! You'll find all sorts of interesting folks there to chat with, squooshy yarn to drool on, little sheepies to look at, all sorts of fun stuff! (I'm jealous, I wanna go!)


I've been to Festivals by myself and had lots of fun. What a great bunch of happy and friendly people! Ask questions, fiberists love to share. If you touch fiber (yarn counts), then YOU are a Fiber Artist. Welcome.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Here is a nice listing of 2014 Fiber Festivals:

http://www.knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Ratz! The only one listed in the U.S. on the week I've got to wander around is a knitting "camp" at $975. Ack! For that amount, I could probably fly to Scotland and go see that one instead!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I want to go to that on in Iceland!


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

well, I went today. I got there about two hours after the show opened and golly day!!!! I couldn't get over how packed the parking fields were!! I couldn't get over how many people/families were there!!! There must've been 12 coach buses parked. Wow. So much fiber! It was fun to people watch because so many wore items they created as shawls, cardigans, socks, and such. I know I didn't see every vendor nor was I able to catch some of the workshops. Very impressive festival.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm heading there tomorrow morning!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

I made the mistake of wearing sandals, not realizing how far I had to walk to and from my car in the parking lot. I haven't "toughened" up my feet for spring/summer footwear yet. Rubbed some skin off here and there!! 
Have fun at the show tomorrow Katie!!! Post pics if you buy anything.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

looking forward to a full report- and pictures!


----------



## bjackmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I went last year. My husband made the mistake of saying "buy whatever you want!" Came home with a new spinning wheel, roving, and tons of hand-dyed, hand-spun fiber for projects. When the catalog for this year's festival arrived in the mail, my husband very politely suggested I stay home this year. Don't think he trusts me to go by myself anymore. Lol!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Bjackmom, that is just too hilarious!!! What kind of wheel did you get? Pictures if you are able, please!!! 

It reminds me of some decades back when my then-husband was asked, "Could we consider getting a horse?" He said, "Why, yes. We can look into it." My ears distinctly heard "Go buy horses." hahahahahaha


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

PICTURES !!!! Have fun guys !


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are some pics from today!! Had a great time! Saw LOTS of gorgeous sheep. I'm convinced I need some Lincolns!!! They're gorgeous.

Let's see if I can remember the breeds...

1. My neighbor's Border Leicesters, getting pretty for the breed parade
2. Romneys
3. Rambouillet ram (spell check says that should be Ratatouille)
4. Didn't see a sign, but I think he's a Horned Dorset
5. Corriedale ram
6. Lincoln
7. Lincoln
8. Lincoln (can you tell I love them?)
9. Parade of breeds
10. Alpaca!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

More pics!

1. Random pretty booth
2. One of the booths where I get my roving for felting
3. Musicians with dancing puppets!
4. really cool cording...can be used as yarn
5. pretty glass spoon rests
6. Yarn bombing! The whole entire fence leading to the main gate had been bombed in all sorts of cool designs!
7. My favorite yarn bomb section
8. My goodies. I got some new pretty color rovings, some crayons for the marking harness for breeding season, a new latex nipple for bottle babies, an iodine navel dip cup for babies, and my splurge...that gorgeous mug! Oh yeah, and kettle corn!
9. My mug. I've been wanting one ever since I've been going to Sheep & Wool (at least 10 years)...so my splurge of $36 was really only $3.60 per year. That's what I told DH. :teehee:
10. Me (on the right) with my 2 BFFs who went with me (and my friend's daughter in there too).


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thank you Katie !! What fun !!! Thoes Lincolns are gorgeous ! ....and I love your mug !!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thank you for all the wonderful photos! If I was able to go, would of come home with sheep and fleece. LOL

At the last minute found out my DS was being accepted into the Phi Theta Kappa and spent Sat being there for him.

So hopefully, I will be able to go next year!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What MzMary said. Looks like a lot of fun. It is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Marchie, my friend to the left of the pic (w/ the kid) is my friend who sent you the angora.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What grand fun! The pictures are delightful - thanks for taking the time to post them! 

Now I am even more cranked up for Shepherd's Harvest. It will be my first ever fiber festival.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

bergere said:


> Thank you for all the wonderful photos! If I was able to go, would of come home with sheep and fleece. LOL


It's a good thing I went Sunday, because most of the signs advertising sheep for sale had "sold" written on them! :happy2:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How nice to have a face to put to the emails. I'll have to look at this photo while I spin her yarn for her.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a couple ounces of Lincoln locks around here somewhere...someday I might even use them instead of just taking them out to pet and sproing frequently. Looks like the festival was a blast, Katie! I love that mug, too cute!


----------

